# Tecumseh: The Good vs. The Bad?



## Seakaye12 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I never had much "respect" for the Tecumseh engines; out of ignorance perhaps rather than experience. Most of the equipment that I've worked on had Briggs engines.

I recently did a couple of favors for neighbors that involved servicing a couple of Tecumseh engines; the latest one being a LEV. It didn't seem too bad; actually I was rather impressed with it.

Those Tecumseh techs out there....would you care to list the various engines by Tecumseh that were good...and those that were bad...and give a few examples of what you're basing your opinions on?

Thanks....SeaKaye12


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have always been impressed with the Tecumseh engines, in my opinion they are all pretty good engines. In fact if you go back several years (perhaps decades), Tecumseh was the engine featured on most premium brand mowers. They got their bad rap mostly from the carburetor's they used that enabled one or two pull starts. Many technicians did not take the time to learn how the carburetors worked, and had problems making the engines run right because of this. 

Most blamed the problems on the engine rather then their own short comings. This happened enough that the brand name suffered. Tecumseh can share in this blame, they should have done a better job of educating proper maintenance of the carburetors through their service network.


----------



## gregg (Apr 19, 2012)

The heavy series known by HH designations like HH10 and HH12


----------

